# se nos rompieron las tazas



## omlick

I am starting to learn Spanish, and realize how little I understand about it. 

I saw this example in the Big Red Book of Spanish Verbs with the verb "quebrar"  = to break

Se nos quebraraon las tazas y los platillos.

They translate it as:  We broke the cups and saucers.  But the verb is conjugated for "they" not "we" so if it is the passive "se" then 

Se quebraron las tazas y los platillos.

would mean  The cups and saucers were broken.  

So how does "nos" change that meaning to "We broke the cups and saucers."  I don't see the grammar  here.  Is "nos" some kind of indirect object here with a specific meaning?  

Muchas gracias in advance.


----------



## Snubby

I'm still a beginner, too, but I think that the indirect object "nos" in this passive sentence construction (verb quebrarse) is similar to the use of "por nosotros," thus obviating the need for the latter.  But I agree that this shouldn't change the sentence from a passive into an active voice.
Let's await los expertos.


----------



## gamma_ray

yes. that "nos" is a special type of indirect object. it's called "objeto indirecto de víctima o responsable" of an event, particularly when we use certain reflexive verbs (such as "quebrarse"/"romperse")
so if you say "se quebraron las tazas", probably the speaker is not responsible for the event. but if you say "se me quebraron las tazas" he is.
some other examples may be:
"se me quemó la comida"
"se me rompió la computadora"
"se me perdió un papel"
i hope it's more clear now.
cheers!


----------



## Clavelito

Se (nos) quebraron las tazas y los platillos = The cups and saucers were broken. The "nos" here doesn't mean that "we" were the ones who broke the cups and saucers but rather that "we" are the ones affected by that.
Quebramos las tazas y los platillos = We broke the cups and saucers. In this case "we" are definitely the ones who broke the cups and saucers, so it's not correct to translate the first Spanish sentence with this second English one.


----------



## Snubby

gamma_ray, thanks for that clarification. So the translation into active voice in the "Red Book" of verbs was merely a grammatical preference. The original sentence could also have been translated as: "the cups and saucers were broken by us"?

EDIT: clavelito's post noted. So would the original Spanish sentence be best translated as:
"*Our* cups and saucers were broken." (nos indicating our items were the ones affected)?


----------



## gamma_ray

yes indeed, snubby. 
as i said, this type of indirect object may imply that this person is either the victim ("se me pinchó una goma de la bicicleta"), or the responsible "se me volcó un vaso de vino") of the action expressed by the verb.
saludos!


----------



## Snubby

Thanks again, gamma_ray. Sometimes I think there'd be a lot less confusion if the whole world spoke only English! (just kidding )


----------



## gamma_ray

i guess that in the case of "se nos quebraron las tazas y los platillos" both functions (victim or responsible) may apply. we should check the context to tell.
usually when plates are broken it's because someone broke them. so i'm pretty sure that if you say "se me rompió un vaso" that indirect object "me" implies that this person is responsible for the action. if i said "se me rompió el auto" i would say that "me" implies that the person is a victim of the damage. 
but not in the case you mention. i guess it's a "trick" that the spanish language offers to avoid responsability and not say "YO rompí la taza". but that's basically the sense.
saludos!


----------



## omlick

The translation I stated is given in the book, it was just one of many different examples of usage of that verb.  I had a feeling that it was tricky and I thought that it could also mean "Our cups and saucers  were broken" as well.  So it is ambiguious, but the book only gave the translation of "We broke...."

Also, it said that with the passive "se" sentences you cannot mention who performed the action with a "por"  phrase.  Therefore this seemed to be a tricky workaroud to that prohibition.  

Thanks to both of you for the great answers and thanks Snubby for your input as well.  Hope to keep becoming more enlightened about the usage of these pronouns in Español.


----------



## roxcyn

Es para indicar una acidente o algo que no fue intencional como: 

Se me lo pasó por alto: I completely forgot about it.
Se me olvidaron las llaves: I forgot the keys (on accident).  

Se nos quebraraon las tazas y los platillos. We broke the cups and plates (on accident).  

Saludos 

Pablo


----------



## caniho

omlick said:


> I am starting to learn Spanish, and realize how little I understand about it.
> 
> I saw this example in the Big Red Book of Spanish Verbs with the verb "quebrar"  = to break
> 
> Se nos quebraraon las tazas y los platillos.
> 
> They translate it as:  We broke the cups and saucers.  But the verb is conjugated for "they" not "we" so if it is the passive "se" then
> 
> Se quebraron las tazas y los platillos.
> 
> would mean  The cups and saucers were broken.
> 
> So how does "nos" change that meaning to "We broke the cups and saucers."  I don't see the grammar  here.  Is "nos" some kind of indirect object here with a specific meaning?
> 
> Muchas gracias in advance.



The first sentence translates literary as something like 'the cups and saucers shattered on us', but you should forget about the English way as soon as possible and focus just on the Spanish way, because building a bridge in between won't help you become a better Spanish speaker.

All you need to know is that a pronoun like 'nos' points out to the person or persons that in some way are affected by what happened, for example because you dropped the cup and therefore you are to blame, or you were the owner or the person responsible for it.

So don't waste your time thinking of the best English translation, especially when it is as bad as 'We broke the cups and saucers'. Instead observe the Spanish pattern, because once you have seen it enough in different contexts, whatever grammatical explanation becomes superfluous. For example:

_Se me cayó el vaso.
El ladrón se me escapó.
Se me fue el autobus.
La leche se me derramó.
Se me olvidó la respuesta._


----------



## caniho

omlick said:


> The translation I stated is given in the book, it was just one of many different examples of usage of that verb.  I had a feeling that it was tricky and I thought that it could also mean "Our cups and saucers  were broken" as well.  So it is ambiguious, but the book only gave the translation of "We broke...."
> 
> Also, it said that with the passive "se" sentences you cannot mention who performed the action with a "por"  phrase.  Therefore this seemed to be a tricky workaroud to that prohibition.
> 
> Thanks to both of you for the great answers and thanks Snubby for your input as well.  Hope to keep becoming more enlightened about the usage of these pronouns in Español.



Your examples are not passive sentences at all, but who cares? Learn the usage and, if you have to learn the grammatical names, leave it untill you'll be able to read Spanish grammars IN SPANISH.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Como bien dice Roxyn, la diferencia entre ambas formas es que una expresa intención (Rompimos las tazas) y la otra indica que fue un accidente (Se nos rompieron las tazas).


----------



## Snubby

MarieSuzanne said:


> Como bien dice Roxyn, la diferencia entre ambas formas es que una expresa intención (Rompimos las tazas) y la otra indica que fue un accidente (Se nos rompieron las tazas).


 
So, when reading a sentence with the reflexive "se" *that includes an indirect object pronoun*, is it best to understand the reflexive action as being an unintentional (accidental) action that affects that indirect object pronoun? This supports caniho's point that these are not really "passive" constructs (contrary to how many grammar texts present the "se" form alongside the "ser + past participle" form when discussing the passive voice in Spanish). Thanks to all. This has been a great learning thread for me.


----------



## Pitt

Snubby said:


> So, when reading a sentence with the reflexive "se" *that includes an indirect object pronoun*, is it best to understand the reflexive action as being an unintentional (accidental) action that affects that indirect object pronoun?


 
Sólo una nota. Las estructuras gramaticales son diferentes:

Rompimos las tazas [c. directo].
Se nos [c. indirecto] rompieron las tazas [sujeto].

Saludos


----------



## omlick

Snubby said:


> So, when reading a sentence with the reflexive "se" *that includes an indirect object pronoun*, is it best to understand the reflexive action as being an unintentional (accidental) action that affects that indirect object pronoun? This supports caniho's point that these are not really "passive" constructs (contrary to how many grammar texts present the "se" form alongside the "ser + past participle" form when discussing the passive voice in Spanish). Thanks to all. This has been a great learning thread for me.


 
Just a note: 

I think there is a confusion that beginners have because many text books call verbs that have a "se" attached to their verb infinitives "reflexive" when they are better off being called "pronomial." I think this is unfortunate, and I hope in the future that the textbooks will stop calling every verb that has a "se" a reflexive verb, it is just not true. 

Some verbs only come in the pronomial form and these might be the verbs where "se" is actually the reflexive se, but on the other hand 
many verbs that do have non-pronomial infinitives can be used pronomially and then they take on different meanings or different variations of the original meaning. 

Some common examples of this are 

comerse = to eat up (An emphatic meaning of the non-pronomial verb)darse = to give in (notice that this is an intransitive verb now)
hacerse = to become, get (as in "He gets rich by exploiting the poor) (notice that this is an intransitive verb now)

The problem with se, is that it can be so many different things that it is hard to know how it is being used sometimes. When you see it, it can be an actual indirect object pronoun representing "him/her/you (polite)/them, or it could be the impersonal "se" , the reflexive "se" or some pronomial "se" that is neither "reflexive" but makes some verb that is transitive, intransitive, and/or changes its meaning. 

Therefore I believe that beginners should evaluate the function of the word "se" carefully when they enounter it in their own reading, because it is a word that the meaning of a sentence really depends on.

That is just my opinion as one who is relatively new to trying to get a deeper understanding of Spanish grammar and syntax. It seems a lot more difficult now than what they taught me in high school so many years ago.


----------



## omlick

I found a great link that explains very well the sentence that I have asked about, the use of the pronomial "se" for the unintentional or the accidental occurrence:

http://www.elearnspanishlanguage.com/grammar/verbs/accidentalreflexive.html


----------



## Pitt

omlick said:


> I found a great link that explains very well the sentence that I have asked about, the use of the pronomial "se" for the unintentional or the accidental occurrence:
> 
> http://www.elearnspanishlanguage.com/grammar/verbs/accidentalreflexive.html


 

Muchas gracias por el enlace. El DPD (en la entrada SE) da una definición de los verbos pronominales:

*d) *Componente de las formas de tercera persona de los verbospronominales. Hay verbos (_arrepentirse, quejarse, _etc.) que se construyen en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono reflexivo, que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica en la oración; la forma que corresponde a las terceras personas es _se: El moribundo se arrepintió de sus pecados; Los clientes se quejaron del trato recibido_. Algunos verbos son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse, adueñarse, resentirse,_ etc., y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en los usos pronominales, como _ir(se), dormir(se),_ _salir(se),_ etc.: _Juan (se) salió de la reunión. _También se construyen necesariamente con el pronombre átono las acepciones pronominales que corresponden a la llamada «voz media», con la que se expresa que al sujeto le ocurre lo denotado por el verbo, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe, a veces por tratarse de una acción inherente a la naturaleza del sujeto: _El barco se hundió; En primavera los campos se llenan de flores._

Otra vez tu ejemplo:

_Se nos rompieron las tazas._

La partícula SE es un componente del verbo pronominal *romperse* (no funciona como complemento directo).

A ver que dicen los nativos.

Saludos


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Es el "Accidental Se"

Se me escapó la palabra...
*The word escaped me* (not my fault, it just happened and I am affected by it)

Se me cayó el papel...
*The paper fell* (not my fault, I am affected by it)

A mí me queda una duda:
¿Por qué se dice "Me corté el dedo" en vez de "Se me cortó el dedo"? ¿Si no fuese yo que tenía el cuchillo?


----------



## dzozef

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Es el "Accidental Se"
> 
> Se me escapó la palabra...
> *The word escaped me* (not my fault, it just happened and I am affected by it)
> 
> Se me cayó el papel...
> *The paper fell* (not my fault, I am affected by it)
> 
> A mí me queda una duda:
> ¿Por qué se dice "Me corté el dedo" en vez de "Se me cortó el dedo"? ¿Si no fuese yo que tenía el cuchillo?




Perdon, pero el tal "accidental se" es un termino inventado por profesores de español norteamericanos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La *denominación *"se accidental" (no "término", porque en castellano "término" es igual a "palabra") no se utiliza en español, pero es un concepto muy apropiado para explicar ciertos usos del "se".

En cuanto a por qué "me corté el dedo", y no "se me cortó el dedo", creo que es porque esta última forma pone distancia entre el sujeto y el hecho, y cuando hay dolor el sujeto se siente muy afectado, no distante.


----------



## Sköll

dzozef said:


> Perdon, pero el tal "accidental se" es un termino inventado por profesores de español norteamericanos.



The term, may be. The concept is not. 



Pitt said:


> Otra vez tu ejemplo:
> 
> _Se nos rompieron las tazas._
> 
> La partícula SE es un componente del verbo pronominal *romperse* (no funciona como complemento directo).
> 
> A ver que dicen los nativos.
> 
> Saludos



   This is not entirely correct. You can say the verb is 'doubly pronominal': _rompérsele_ (using Gómez Torrego terminology). You can't think of it as a pronominal verb in the usual sense of the word since a non-pronominal interpretation is also possible. Consider:

Luis nos rompió las tazas. (verb=romper)
Agent is the subject. 

Las tazas se nos rompieron. (verb=romperse)
No agent is implied. It just broke. 

Se nos rompieron las tazas. 
The agent is either hidden (verb=romper), or there is no agent (verb=romperse)

In all these cases, NOS is a dative. If you are familiar with Spanish grammar, you can read more about this here. (section: Dativos no concordados y la forma _se_)


----------



## Emeté

No, Sköll. En el ejemplo, el verbo es clarísimamente *romperse*. De ser *romper*, no sería necesario el *se*, es decir, se diría: *Nos rompieron las tazas*.


----------



## Sköll

Emeté said:


> No, Sköll. En el ejemplo, el verbo es clarísimamente *romperse*. De ser *romper*, no sería necesario el *se*, es decir, se diría: *Nos rompieron las tazas*.



   ¿Y cuál es el verbo en "se le robó el libro a Juan" o "se me ha salado la sopa"? Lo que he escrito antes, no lo he inventado yo.


----------



## Emeté

Tus ejemplos son diferentes:
El "se" de *Se le robó el libro a Juan* implica una pasiva refleja. Es decir, esta frase es equivalente a la siguiente: *El libro le fue robado a Juan*. En este caso, el verbo es *robar*, no pronominal.
y *Se me ha salado la sopa* es una frase normal y corriente, con el verbo *salarse*, pronominal, a la que se le ha añadido un dativo de interés que implica que es a mí a quien le ha ocurrido eso.
Además, date cuenta que *Se nos rompieron las tazas* se puede escribir *Las tazas se nos rompieron*. Si pones el sujeto en singular, sería: *La taza se nos rompió*, y si lo que pones en singular es el CI, sería: *Las tazas se me rompieron*. Esta última equivaldría al segundo ejemplo que has dado.


----------



## Sköll

Emeté said:


> Tus ejemplos son diferentes:
> El "se" de *Se le robó el libro a Juan* implica una pasiva refleja. Es decir, esta frase es equivalente a la siguiente: *El libro le fue robado a Juan*. En este caso, el verbo es *robar*, no pronominal.
> y *Se me ha salado la sopa* es una frase normal y corriente, con el verbo *salarse*, pronominal, a la que se le ha añadido un dativo de interés que implica que es a mí a quien le ha ocurrido eso.
> Además, date cuenta que *Se nos rompieron las tazas* se puede escribir *Las tazas se nos rompieron*. Si pones el sujeto en singular, sería: *La taza se nos rompió*, y si lo que pones en singular es el CI, sería: *Las tazas se me rompieron*. Esta última equivaldría al segundo ejemplo que has dado.


    Pues, según la RAE el verbo pronominal "salarse" con el significado "sazonar con sal" ni siquiera existe. ¿Has echado un vistazo al enlace que he puesto más arriba?

P.D. Tampoco existe 'salarse' con la acepción 'quedar salado'.


----------



## Emeté

Es que en ese caso no significa "sazonar con sal". La frase significaría algo así como *La sopa me ha quedado salada*.
Y sí, le he echado una ojeadita. Muy buen aporte, por cierto


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Emeté y Sköll, ¿qué es exactamente lo que estáis discutiendo? Yo ya me he perdido.


----------



## Emeté

Empezamos discutiendo lo de que si el verbo en el ejemplo original era pronominal o no, y hemos derivado a otros ejemplos


----------



## Sköll

MarieSuzanne said:


> Emeté y Sköll, ¿qué es exactamente lo que estáis discutiendo? Yo ya me he perdido.


    No te preocupes, yo también. Lo que escribí más arriba es del enlace y de otra fuente que se atribuye al Gómez Torrego. Y por algún motivo me encuentro justificando lo que han dicho ellos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Es que a mí me parece que todos estamos de acuerdo...


----------



## Ynez

Sköll said:


> *Las tazas se nos rompieron*. (verb=romperse)
> No agent is implied. It just broke.
> 
> *Se nos rompieron las tazas.*
> The agent is either hidden (verb=romper), or there is no agent (verb=romperse)




Sköll, esas dos oraciones son igualitas.


----------



## Pitt

Yo también creo que ambas frases tienen el mismo sentido:

*Se nos [c. indirecto] rompieron las tazas [sujeto].*
*Las tazas se nos rompieron.*

A mi entender en estos ejemplos SE es un componente del verbo pronominal *romperse*.

¿Qué dicen los nativos? 

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Yo también creo que ambas frases tienen el mismo sentido:
> 
> *Se nos [c. indirecto] rompieron las tazas [sujeto].*
> *Las tazas se nos rompieron.*
> 
> A mi entender en estos ejemplos SE es un componente del verbo pronominal *romperse*.
> 
> ¿Qué dicen los nativos?
> 
> Saludos



Que sí, Pitt, pero parece ser que Sköll lo ha visto expresado como:

*rompérsele algo (a alguien)*

que contiene en sí la idea de *romperse*, pero más elaborada para este caso en concreto. Bueno, como está arriba es como lo digo yo, pero él ha visto algo parecido, al menos.


----------



## Sköll

Ynez said:


> Sköll, esas dos oraciones son igualitas.


    Sí, me he fijado en eso también. Es difícil ver la diferencia entre el verbo pronominal _romperse_ y el verbo doblemente pronominal _rompérsele_. Pero la diferenta se ve muy clara cuando el verbo no se usa en forma pronominal, por ejemplo, _subírsele_ y _subir_
  «El gobierno _nos _subió el gas.» (con agente)
  «Se _nos_ subió el gas.» (sin agente)
  «El gas _nos _subió.» (inagentividad plena)


----------



## Ynez

Sköll said:


> Sí, me he fijado en eso también. Es difícil ver la diferencia entre el verbo pronominal _romperse_ y el verbo doblemente pronominal _rompérsele_. Pero la diferenta se ve muy clara cuando el verbo no se usa en forma pronominal, por ejemplo, _subírsele_ y _subir_
> «El gobierno _nos _subió el gas.» (con agente)
> «Se _nos_ subió el gas.» (sin agente)
> «El gas _nos _subió.» (inagentividad plena)



A mí personalmente no me resultan normales las dos últimas. No sé si se dirán en algún otro sitio.

En el caso de romper podemos ver 3 estadios:

1. Romper algo --> _(Él/Ella) ha roto eso_

2. Romerse algo --> _Se ha roto eso_

3. Rompérsele algo (a alguien) --> _(A mí) se me ha roto eso_


Las cosas a veces se rompen solas, y para eso la 2.
Si se me rompen los pantalones que llevo puestos, podría decir la 2, pero lo más normal es que diga la 3 (se me han roto los pantalones).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sköll said:


> «El gobierno _nos _subió el gas.» (con agente)
> «Se _nos_ subió el gas.» (sin agente)
> «El gas _nos _subió.» (inagentividad plena)



Pues, la verdad, yo la 2ª no la diría jamás.
Y, pensándolo mejor, la tercera no la diría así, sino simplemente _Subió el gas._


----------



## Emeté

En lugar de la segunda es más común la construcción impersonal con 3ª persona del plural: *Nos subieron el gas*.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Emeté said:


> En lugar de la segunda es más común la construcción impersonal con 3ª persona del plural: *Nos subieron el gas*.



Así es.


----------



## Sköll

Los ejemplos y la explicación no me lo inventé yo, asi que no voy a justificarlos. 

Sólo repito como los gramáticos clasifican a esta construcción. En este caso, como se ha citado el enlace que he puesto antes, la fuente es la "_Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_. Madrid: Real Academia Española / Espasa Calpe, 1999, § 30.7.4.6"


----------



## Ynez

Sköll said:


> Los ejemplos y la explicación no me lo inventé yo, asi que no voy a justificarlos.
> 
> Sólo repito como los gramáticos clasifican a esta construcción. En este caso, como se ha citado el enlace que he puesto antes, la fuente es la "_Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_. Madrid: Real Academia Española / Espasa Calpe, 1999, § 30.7.4.6"



¿Qué ejemplos de los que has puesto?


----------



## Sköll

Ynez said:


> ¿Qué ejemplos de los que has puesto?





Sköll said:


> «El gobierno _nos _subió el gas.» (con agente)
> «Se _nos_ subió el gas.» (sin agente)
> «El gas _nos _subió.» (inagentividad plena)


----------



## Pinairun

Sköll said:


> «El gobierno _nos _subió el gas.» (con agente)
> «Se _nos_ subió el gas.» (con agente)
> «El gas _nos _subió.» (con agente)


 
Lo que ocurre es que NO significan lo mismo.

1. El gobierno _nos _subió el gas. (El gobierno (_sujeto_) nos subió el gas (_COD_).

2. Se _nos_ subió el gas (El gas (_sujeto_) _se_ nos (_CI_) subió) ¿Se nos subió a la cabeza, como el alcohol?

3. El gas _nos _subió. (El gas (_sujeto_) nos (_COD_) subió) ¿Por los aires?

Saludos


----------



## Sköll

Hola Pinairun. La "agentividad" no es la misma que el sujeto gramátical. (véase el enlace en post 22)


			
				GDLE § 30.7.4.6 said:
			
		

> Se señala en ocasiones que la secuencia de  clíticos _se le (me, te, nos, os, les_) introduce en los enunciados el  rasgo de ‘involuntariedad’:
> _Se me cayó  el vaso._
> _El jarrón se  me rompió._
> _Se le hundió  el mundo._
> _Se le  extraviaron los papeles._
> Sin embargo, estas construcciones no se pueden separar de proceso de inagentivación. La lengua diferencia de forma sistemática tres estadios en las estructuras con verbos causativos: manifestación ‘agentiva con agente’ (A), ‘agentiva sin agente’ (B) e ‘inagentiva’ (C). La anulación del agente en (B) se realiza por medio de uno de los valores de la partícula _se_. Este mismo signo aparece también en algunas realizaciones de la manifestación inagentiva plena (C). Pues bien, el clítico de dativo puede aparecer en los tres grupos:Agentividad con agente (A): El Gobierno _nos _subió el gas.​ Agentividad sin agente (B):        Se _nos_ subió el gas.​ Agentividad plena (C):        El gas _nos _subió.​


----------



## Ynez

Esos son malos ejemplos, Sköll. Ya podían haber pensado un poquito más.  (me refiero a los del gas)


Estos ejemplos sí son buenos, las explicaciones no las he leído, pero las frases son normales:



> Se me cayó el vaso.
> El jarrón se me rompió.
> Se le hundió el mundo.
> Se le extraviaron los papeles.



EDIT: Además me acabo de dar cuenta de que los ejemplos del gas, además de ser malos, no tienen ningún "se", así que creo que es mejor que nos olvidemos de ellos, de verdad.


----------



## Pinairun

En mi interpretación de los ejemplos del gas, creo que agente y sujeto  es lo mismo.

Ya había leído el enlace, pero estos ejemplos me parecieron muy poco acertados.
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Sköll said:


> This is not entirely correct. You can say the verb is 'doubly pronominal': _rompérsele_ (using Gómez Torrego terminology).


 
Hola Sköll:

Creo que te he entendido bien. Gómez Torrego ("Valores gramaticales de SE") da estos ejemplos:

*La lámpara se rompió al caerse al suelo.*
SE es un componente del _verbo pronominal_ "romperse".

*Se le rompió una pierna al jugador.*
SE es un componente del _verbo doblemente pronominal_ "rompérsele".

Nuestro ejemplo:
*Se nos rompieron las tazas.*
Creo que también es este caso SE es un componente del _verbo doblemente pronominal_ "rompérsele".

Saludos


----------

